# devil birds on the wall



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

Devil birds on the wall


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice piece. Who did the work?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

I did . . . Chris York that is 
Thanks for the compliment TEX


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The one on the left looks especially natural to me. Chukar butt is usually the end I see of them.  

I'm very impressed, blueshooter. That's really cool that you made the art yourself.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

blueshooter said:


> I did . . . Chris York that is
> Thanks for the compliment TEX


Oh yaaaaa.... I forgot you is a taxidermy guy too!  My bad. Internet ambiguity strikes again.. Sorry.

Like BirdDogger I too like the one on the left. Very nice smooth bird. The rocky outcropping habitat is sweet too.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice work how much would you charge to repeat this work?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Very nice work how much would you charge to repeat this work?


+1 I too would like to know.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

i like the eye on that one on the point, really says devil bird to me.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

pms sent


----------

